# fitted kitchen recommendation needed



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone bought a new kitchen that they have been pleased with, quality, price etc. We live near Coin (or Alhaurin el Grande) on CDS, and ours is falling to bits.
I see that Ikea has some terrible reviews over the last few years, so wary of going there. It would be a great help to know where to look, thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

janward said:


> Has anyone bought a new kitchen that they have been pleased with, quality, price etc. We live near Coin (or Alhaurin el Grande) on CDS, and ours is falling to bits.
> I see that Ikea has some terrible reviews over the last few years, so wary of going there. It would be a great help to know where to look, thanks.


It's not to everyones taste, btt we went to Ikea (about 5 years ago) because


it was a third of the price
the quality of the hinges etc was the same as others
it has a 25 year guarantee. Others had ten years max


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I also had mine done by Ikea, and for the time we lived there (about 2 years) it was fine.

This said, I haven't seen my flat for over two years so it might be hanging by now, but the tenant hasn't complained.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

As I type, ours is being fitted.

It was bought from Leroy Merlin and is fitted by their sub-contractors.

I did look at buying one and arranging separate fitting, but cost was a disadvantage as was there being no co-responsibility between supplier and installer.

We discounted Ikea only because their worktops are supplied in shorter lengths thus resulting in more joins and they have less widths available in their cabinets which would have resulted in gaps needing fillers.

So far, quality and appearance is good as is the installation.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

I've just recently fitted 2 Ikea kitchens, one in Spain, one at home. No issues whatsoever and very straightforward to fit.

I did however buy the worktops, sink and appliances from Brico Depot, as Ikea's off the shelf worktops only go up to 2.46m in length.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Relyat said:


> As I type, ours is being fitted.
> 
> It was bought from Leroy Merlin and is fitted by their sub-contractors.
> 
> ...


Our counter top came from a local supplier. I don't remember why. Maybe because of what you say here.
The service from Ikea was good too. They accept your measurements to do an approx plan and project, but send round their own men (well sub contracted) to the final measurements after the tiling has been finished. All the deadlines were met. The biggest pain in the neck was going into Ikea initially and trying to decide things perched on uncomfortable stools with people milling all around you.
We went to Leroy Merlin , but didn't like it, but we also rejected Miele and a kitchen design place in Madrid


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Go to Brico Mart down the road behind Ikea in Malaga. Trade prices, good quality, nothing fancy.They have contacts if you want it fixing.


----------



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies folks, they have been very helpful.


----------

